# Gas, gas, and more gas...



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

We just switched the puppy to Wellness Just Puppy over 2 weeks. Boy, does he have gas. It smells like eggs and dead roadkill mashed up with cadaver (yes, I know what this smells like...yah for school!). Is this normal? Will it resolve? He doesn't seem uncomfortable, he isn't vomiting, his stool is soft but not diarrhea.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

When Bug (not Bella, she did fine) was on the premium puppy foods ( Chicken Soup, TOTW ) she had the worst gas! When I switched them to Purina Puppy Chow due to finances it all cleared up. She hasnt had gas since. She also has had firm stools for the first time. Its been 1 1/2 months now and I'm glad I made the switch.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

with Wellness my dogs have had some gas....I found that switching "flavors" form the fish and sweet potato to the lamb really helped w/that....


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

My dog has a problem with gas, too. I found that her favorite canned food gives her killer gas..unfortunately. So, she only gets it occasionaly and smaller amounts. I have 2 cases of it in my cupboard!

I also found that if I over feed her, that can contribute to her problem. But, as Bellasmom posted...some of the premium foods can cause serious gas, because they are rich? I guess. For instance, I tried to feed Innova kibble to my dog and I had to put her outside the gas was so bad! Merricks Before Grain had the same results. But currently, we are trying TOTW and I'm still mixing it with Breeder's Choice Pinnacle and no gas!

I would try changing to another brand. Not all foods agree with all dogs no matter how much we want them to! I've bought some foods that I was totally "sold" on..thinking this was going to be the best food ever for my dog! Then my dog either hates it, has bad gas or has persitant pudding poo.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

....I do also have to add that I have a boston and no matter what food he is eating ...he always has gas LOL so I'm kinda used to it...but I did notice on the Wellness fish/potato that it was much worse


----------



## RiverFlash (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's something you can try: At the health food store you can buy some Jarrow Babydophilous or just powdered acidophilous and sprinkle on your dog's food. Our male was pretty gassy with all foods until I tried this (breeder recommended it). He's much less gassy now. I also give some to our female as prevention, though she wasn't stinky to begin with.


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

Now, he won't eat his food anymore...this is bizzare. Should I keep him on this or switch?


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
i had to take my shelties off of wellness they had bad gas on it 
jamie


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

A lot of dogs have an intolerance to gluten. Barley is a gluten and it's listed as the fourth ingredient in the Wellness puppy foods. This may be the problem. I have two Maltese that are totally grain intolerant and they did well on Natural Balance Duck and Potato. This is a gluten free food and it is supposed to be for all stages of life, including puppies. 

I am telling you that these two dogs could clear a room in two seconds flat. Thank goodness for TIVO because before that, we used miss at least 15 to 20 minutes of our favorite shows while waiting for the cloud to lift. All four of my dogs are on Primal organic raw and I swear it was like somebody flipped a switch. No more loose stool, no gas, no burping, no rumbling stomachs, no tear staining, no chewing feet, no scratching and no washing poopy butts. I want to kiss the guy or gal that came up with this food.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

The fish in Wellness puppy food gave my Gracie really bad gas. I switched to Innova puppy food and she did great. She's on Innova Adult now and NO gas.


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

I just wanted to update. Baxter's gas has been getting ALOT better...very rare now and very manageable. He is still a little hesitant on eating but I am pretty sure it is because his teeth are killing him (he lost his first one today). Stools have firmed up nicely and I am pretty impressed with the brand over all. Hope the update helps someone!


----------



## DreamN (Nov 28, 2008)

That's great to hear. My pup had a bit of gas even before I switched him to Wellness. He's not as gassy anymore and slowly, but surely his stools are firming up.


----------



## babydmnc (Dec 8, 2008)

Strange, my Lily is crazy gassy on Wellness puppy too. I thought it might be some of the treats I give her, but I limit those to OMH and Wellness simple treats. And now she is refusing to eat, well today anyway. 

Silly dogs, they sure don't make it easy to figure out what they need


----------



## Jake Jackson (Sep 6, 2008)

Zeus gets it really bad when he is asleep. I'm feeding him Innova puppy... Does bad gas mean something is wrong?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Jake Jackson said:


> Zeus gets it really bad when he is asleep. I'm feeding him Innova puppy... Does bad gas mean something is wrong?


Next time your at the vets ask him. Or if it gets worse I would give him a call. 

Sometimes people food causes gas, so if he is getting people food I would stop it. You could try a little plain yogurt on his food, that usually helps to get rid of the nasty gas forming bacteria which causes gas. Also try charcoal biscuits. Another suggestion would be changing the food, possibly for some reason Innova puppy food is not agreeing with him. I know when Grace was a pup she had the same reaction to Wellness puppy food so I switched her to Innova and it was a big difference. Go figure...



novagir18 said:


> I just wanted to update. Baxter's gas has been getting ALOT better...very rare now and very manageable. He is still a little hesitant on eating but I am pretty sure it is because his teeth are killing him (he lost his first one today). Stools have firmed up nicely and I am pretty impressed with the brand over all. Hope the update helps someone!


Thanks for the update. Hooray for Baxter.


----------

